

Isolated Expression Scope in AngularJS - bauser
http://www.ng-newsletter.com/advent2013/#!/day/22

======
bsaul
I think showing how to call back parent controller's scope methods from a
directive should really be shown in the angular documentation for directive.
It's the only way to really make non-trivial directives reusable and properly
isolated.

